# Are these Ziwipeak samples still good?



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

I had two handfuls worth of Ziwipeak samples and two Ziwipeak antlers that my parents accidentally moved to a shed in our backyard. Its been in there for about 6 days before I noticed they were missing and now Im wondering if they would still be okay to feed. We've been getting 75-80 degree weather here in California but the shed is wood so it doesnt get as hot as maybe a car. They were left in the original envelop they were sent in so they were protected from any direct light. What do you think?

Edit - I just found a huge bag of kibble samples in the shed too that I was planning on donating to a shelter


----------

